# This Has Happened To Me Several Times ...



## SifuPhil (Mar 22, 2015)

The MeTV schedule for this morning at 3:00 am ...



Route 66 
                                                                              A Bridge Across Five Days                                                                                                                                       

"Tod and Buz are working at a shipyard. They meet Lillian  Aldrich, another employee. Lillian has been released from a mental  hospital."


----------



## Pappy (Mar 23, 2015)

Route 66 was one of my favorite shows because I drove it in 1958 after leaving the Army in California to come home to NY. Me, the wife, a month old baby, a puppy all in a 1950 Chevy Woody station wagon. I should write a book on this adventure. :sentimental:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 23, 2015)

You and Jack Kerouac, except he and his buddy and girlfriend went the other way in a Hudson and they went nude part of the way as I recall.  He got a book out of it so maybe you could, too...


----------

